# GT: Clippers @ Atlanta 11/10



## qross1fan

*<center>







vs








Thursday, November 10th, 2005
4:00 PM Pacific
KTLK AM 1150; NBALP*
*
HAWKS PROJECTED STARTERS:*




































Joe Johnson/Josh Smith/Josh Childress/Al Harrington/Zaza Pachulia

*CLIPPERS PROJECTED STARTERS:*




































Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Corey Maggette/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman

*Prediction: Clippers Win 105-99
Prediction Record: 4-1*


----------



## MicCheck12

make it 5 and 1 easy


----------



## qwertyu

Atlanta starts Lue at the point with Johnson and Childress on the wings. Josh Smith hasn't been playing well and has been benched. Even Marvin is getting more minutes than him right now.

I'm also not sure if Dunleavy would bench Ross.


----------



## qwertyu

MicCheck12 said:


> make it 5 and 1 easy


Easy? Nothing is easy in the NBA. Atlanta has lost all 4 games they have played so far, but they're playing at home and I'm sure they will try to give the Clippers a fight. Don't forget that the Clippers will also be tired.


----------



## Weasel

What sucks is that this game won't be on tv unles you have League pass. :curse:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Weasel said:


> What sucks is that this game won't be on tv unles you have League pass. :curse:


Booooooooo!


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think I know why Dunleavy sat Singleton... think about it.. against atlanta Singleton will dominate.


----------



## DaFranchise

EB is going to put up career highs this year if he can stay healthy. He looks slender and much quicker this year. We need to get him more touches on a nightly basis. Great win for us and we have a great chance to start out at 5-1. I hope we dont take the ATL lightly.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214912


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> What sucks is that this game won't be on tv unles you have League pass. :curse:


Isn't there a league pass free preview going on? or did that end already?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

I paid for it like always..but I think the free preview is the first 2 weeks sooooo it should be on for all you non-league passers. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

leidout said:


> Isn't there a league pass free preview going on? or did that end already?



It ended, I believe. I think it was only good for the first week of basketball.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wow line's only 3.5...oddsmakers still arent confident in the clips on the road. all in again easily


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> wow line's only 3.5...oddsmakers still arent confident in the clips on the road. all in again easily



you kno what . . ima go crazy like u and bet every penny i got and go all in as well


----------



## Starbury03

The game isnt even on league pass.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Oh well...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Um it says its on team2 on my league pass. Or did you mean its not free preview anymore?


----------



## Free Arsenal

All in on this game, I will either lose over 30k or make over 30k.


----------



## jcwla

I think we gotta pull for Detroit against Phoenix for the sake of the WC standings, but if we win and the Suns win -- say it: the Clips will have the best record in the NBA...


----------



## qross1fan




----------



## ATLien

Weasel said:


> What sucks is that this game won't be on tv unles you have League pass. :curse:


Or, unless you live in the ATL. 

I hope Atlanta benches Childress soon, he sucks.


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips - 99
hawks - 82

If the Clips give the hawks a sniff of a lead i'll be disappointed. 
This is a statement game in my mind... ATL is lame with no real direction. Clips come off a great win so let's see how the bouncing ball works with letdowns and overlooks.. with 2 days between games i don't think this Clip TEAM will overlook this easy game and think about AI.

Let's Go Clippers!!!
keep the MO going.
EB is sweet.. he definitely is making a statement this year and this game tonight... he'll go off again for 30 pts, 11 boards, 3 assists, 2 blocks in 28 minutes of action.
Bank it baby.. 
and tell Kaman to learn to SLAM and BANG.


----------



## Free Arsenal

For some reason Kaman just doesn't play like a professional.


----------



## Kapt Clipper

clippers need to take care of business tonight...altho the hawks stink, we gotta get as many winable road games as possible to reach our magic number to have a chance to make the playoffs...i would like eb to start, get us a lead, then hand the reins over to wilcox and singleton...same with sam...this would be valuable pt and confidence builder for ewing and maybe goldwire.


----------



## qross1fan

i expect big games from james singleton and corey maggette and don't expect to see brand, nor cassell get more then 25 minutes . . . mobley might go the whole way . . unless its a close game


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Corey played good yesterday, you guys think he is 100percent ?

if he is i think he should keep on playing if hes not i think they should wait till

hes fully recooperated


DAMN the game is not on TV!!!!! :curse: 

only on the radio ? 

i think ima listen to it via the radio streamcast on 570s site..


----------



## Starbury03

My bad the game is on League pass, I remeber seeing at the start of the season that this game wouldnt be on league pass. I guess they changed their minds or I was mistaken.


----------



## yamaneko

Clippers need to make sure they dont underestimate atlanta. ANy team can win on any given day no matter how bad they are. Atlanta didnt get beat by much by the lakers, and we know theyre definately hugnry for their first win. 

Hopefully singleton can get 20 minutes of playing time somehow. But the only way that might happen is if the clippers are up by like 30 by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Starbury03

I expect Singelton to get a good amount of minutes because of the match-ups with Harrington and Marvin Williams.


----------



## qross1fan

anyone gonna post the play by plays? or will it gotta be me again


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> anyone gonna post the play by plays? or will it gotta be me again



You.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html


----------



## alexander

qrich1fan said:


> anyone gonna post the play by plays? or will it gotta be me again


why not
you're the best


----------



## qross1fan

yes yes im the best of the worst lol


----------



## qross1fan

so here we are in Atlanta, im Ralph Lawler and my fellow BBB.net Clipper fans Mike Smith, stay tuned for exciting Clippers play by play


----------



## DANNY

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> I paid for it like always..but I think the free preview is the first 2 weeks sooooo it should be on for all you non-league passers. :biggrin:


how much is league pass and is it worth it?


----------



## qross1fan

league is pass $189 now i believe


----------



## Wilmatic2

tipoff started yet?


----------



## qross1fan

no it hasn't, smith is going on and on and on


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Progressive Talk AM 1150 is currently broadcasting a Los Angeles Clippers basketball game. Since we are contractually prohibited from streaming NBA games, we invite you to stream Air America.

Click Here to Listen To Air America"


****ing great then what am i going to do now, i think ima have to just follow it via 

a Yahoo Webcast or something


----------



## qross1fan

or u can follow my play by play


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'm following qrich's play by play.


----------



## alexander

OH, I can't believe this.I just found the channell who will air the game
whata surprise


----------



## Weasel

I guess progressive could broadcast preseason but not the normal season which sucks since I don't own a radio....


----------



## qross1fan

*Clippers Starting Unit:*
35 year old Sam Cassell from Florida St. 
30 year old Cuttino Mobley from Rhode Island
23 year old Chris Kaman from Central Michigan
26 Year old Elton Brand from Duke
23 Year old Quinton Ross from SMU

*Hawks Starting 5:*
Tyrone Lue out of Nebraska
Joe Johnson out of Arkansas
Zaza Pachulia from Georgia(Europe)
Al Harrington from New Jersey(HS)
Josh Childress from Stanford


----------



## qross1fan

Hawks started 0-4 last year but won there 5th game . . smith got scared when lawler said that


----------



## qross1fan

Lawler just said its loud, but because of drummers not a crowd lmao


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

maggette coming off the bench isnt a bad idea at all. having a balance of defense and offense in the starting lineup is proving to be effective


----------



## Wilmatic2

Go Clippers! Give the Hawks a vaccine for the avian flu!


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers are using them red jerseys and not the blue ones, thank god


----------



## qross1fan

Pachulia vs Kaman and Kaman controls the tip

Cassell gives it to Q . . Brand posts Pachulia and misses a sweeping right handed hook . . Childress reboudns


----------



## qross1fan

Ross on J Johnson . . misses a 5 footer but tips it and scores . .2-0 At;


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> Clippers are using them red jerseys and not the blue ones, thank god


lol wat's wrong with the blue ones? i prefer the blue one myself and bought a maggette jersey. they look better imo


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell makes a baseline jumper, pass from Kaman 2-2


----------



## qross1fan

we never win in the blues

Kaman takes it from Lue . . Ross scores on the break 4-2 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Harrington scores over Brand . .4-4 . . . 

Mobley makes a long two . .6-4 LA 

Johnson flies into the offensive end . . .Zaza posts, but Q deflects it out


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> lol wat's wrong with the blue ones? i prefer the blue one myself and bought a maggette jersey. they look better imo



The blue ones are the best looking, no doubt about that. But the Clippers didn't win many when they wore them.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley threw a bad pass and Clips turn it over . . sounds bad . . . . . 

Lue makes an open 20 footer . . . 6-6 . .


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hands it off to Cassell . . Mobley misses . . Zaur rebounds . . Lue brings it up . . . Pachulia scores . .8-6 give the dime to big Al


----------



## qross1fan

Ross gets fouled and will shoot two . . . 

Ross misses his first . . 8-6 . . . Clippers are 13-11 when Ross starts

hits the second . . 8-7 . . Brand blocks CHildress


----------



## qross1fan

Harrington misses over Brand and ET rebounds it . . ET brings it up . . misses a 10 footer but will shoot two

Brand is top 15 in PPG, RPG, BPG, FG%


----------



## qross1fan

Sam is 14/14 from the line on the season . . . makes the first . .8-8 . . makes second . . 9-8 LA

Sam's nice from the FT line so far

Lue brings it up . . Childress drives and misses . .Q rebounds . . Sam to EB for a Slam


----------



## qross1fan

Johnson makes an open 10 footer on the other end . .11-10 LA

(slow transition D looks like)

Sam lobs to EB, cant get the oop, gets the ball, and will shoot two . .Foul on Zaur

Brand makes the first . .12-10 . . . makes second . . 13-10 LA

full court press . . Johnson brings it up . . . Kaman deflects it . .Atl ball


----------



## qross1fan

Clipper ball my bad . .Sam brings it up . . Brand scores with his left hand . .15-10 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Pachulia feeds to Johnson . . 15-12 LA

Johnson steals it . . Kaman fouls him and Johnson'll shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Johnson misses the first . . Salim and Marvin check in for Atl . .Johnson makes it . . 15-13 LA . . Johnson has 7 . . Cass travels Atl ball


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

sam cassell traveling? cant really imagine that


----------



## qross1fan

Salims three goes in n out . .rebound Kaman . .Sam Brings it up ... EB makes it . . 17-13 LA . . . no Maggs, i like our play so far . . . Marvin makes a 21 footer . . 17-15


----------



## qross1fan

brand in the post, out to Sam . . Sam misses . . zaur rebounds . . . harrington misses a three . . Mobley rebounds and Sam pushes it . . Cuttino misses . . Kamans tip misses . . . Kaman gets fouled . . . time out on the court . . . 4:54 left int hef irst .. 19-15 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman shooting two . . . TO is @ the Hawks game . .wow . . Kaman makes the 2nd . . 20-15 LA . Salim misses a three, EB rebounds, Sam Brings it up and Cat hits a three


----------



## qross1fan

Pachulia draws a foul on Kaman, Zaur will shoot two


*SHAUN LIVINGSTON NEWS: HIS BACK IS HEALING VERY GOOD, AND HE HAS THE SAME RETURN TIMETABLE*

Zaza makes the first as Zeljko checks in for Kaman . . Zaur makes the 2nd . .20-17 LA . . Rebraca gets it blocked by Marvin


----------



## qross1fan

23-17 my bad LA .. Salim misses another three and another loose ball foul on LA


----------



## qross1fan

Marvin scores . .23-19 LA . . . . Cass brings it up . . Mobley misses a three . . Atl gets the rebound . . Johnson scores . . 23-21 LA . .Johnson has 9 . . . Pachulia takes it from Brand . . Zaur scores over EB . .23-23 tied up . . .Cass brings it up . . . 2:19 left . . . Cass misses a 18 footer and Johnson gets a rebound


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wow cuttino seems to be playing sloppy as hell rite now


----------



## qross1fan

brand rebounds a 20 footer missed by Johnson . .Brand drives and illegal defense is called .. time out on the floor . .1:49 left . . tied @ 23


----------



## qross1fan

Cass will shoot the tech . . and Coach D says Mobley needs to shoot . . . Cuttino misses .. 23-23


----------



## qross1fan

Zeljko in the post, back to Mobley, Ewing to Mobley, Mobley drives and airs a 20 footer . . damn sloppy


----------



## qross1fan

Johnson works against Ross, Harrington scores with his left hand .. 25-23 . . Hawks on 10-0 Run . . Ewing travels


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

i think the clippers are going to go on a run once the second unit of each team goes in.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Sounds like the Clippers aren't into the game. Could it be fatigue?


----------



## qross1fan

Smith drives and misses, Zeljko rebounds . . . Ewing vs Salim . . . Brand and hits a jumper . . 25-25 Brand has 10 .. Atl misses .. Ewing brings it up . . . Mobley to Ewing . . to Ross for a 20 footer . .27-25 LA . . Williams misses a 21 footer and the quarter is over . . 27-25 LA . . . 10-0 Atl run is answered by a 4-0 LA run to end the quarter


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

brand is playing great again


----------



## qross1fan

LA 6 TO's
Atl 2 TO's

Mobley sits . . Johnson brings it up ... Smith misses a left hander . . Maggette rebounds, brings it up and gets fouled and will shoot two .. 26 seconds and maggs @ the line


----------



## Free Arsenal

What else is there to expect from brand lol


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

i wish i had league pass


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs makes em . . 29-25 LA . . 6-0 LA run . . .Johnson misses . . Zelly rebounds . .Ewing pushes it . . Ross misses . . Smith? got fouled by Rebraca and will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Cass checks in for Ross as Johnson goes out . .Lue drives . . . misses, Braca rebounds . . .Maggs has it .. to Sam . . to Corey . . . to Zeljko . . . Zeljko air balls and a loose ball foul on LA


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> i wish i had league pass


u dont really need it if ur just watching clipper games. league pass is mainly for watching other teams, not ur hometown


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets some rest as Wilcox checks in . . Lue gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Smith slams it ...Braca scores . . . 31-27 LA . . Lue has it ... Salim drives and gives it to Smith . . Maggs drives and scores . . 33-27 LA ..


----------



## qross1fan

Cass takes it . . Ewing drives and they say he ran over Lue . .


----------



## qross1fan

Hawks bring it up . . .Lue hits a 20 footer . . . 33-29 LA . . Braca gets fouled and will shoot two .. time out on the floor . .8:32 left . . 33-29 Clips up .. Zelly will shoot two when they come back


----------



## Free Arsenal

The good news is that we're up, the bad news is that we have to win by more than 3 points


----------



## qross1fan

Zeljko makes the first .. 34-29 . . .Zeljko makes the second . .35-29 LA

Rebraca blocks the shot . . Cass chases it down . . Maggs lobs to Zeljko, no dunk . .Zeljko gets fouled by big al and will shoot two


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

hey weasel, is the radio braodstream link working for u? cuz when i click it, it gives me another link to a station called air america, and it has nothing to do with the clips. the site said they couldnt broadstream radio feeds of clip games


----------



## qross1fan

he wont shoot two . . . Lue has it . . . Harrington drives and misses . . Zaur rebounds . .Cass knocks it away . .Maggs has it and misses a jumper.. Chill rebounds . . . Rebraca knocks it out on a deflection


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

I wanted to have league pass to watch this game. But your right is not worth it because the majority of the clippers games are to be televised either by channel 5 or Fox.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass hits a jumper from the FT line . .Cass has 6 . . 37-29 LA . .Atl ball off of Wilcox . . Pachulia misses a 17 footer . . Maggs brings it up and gives it to Sam . . Wilcox to Rebraca and Braca scores . .39-29 LA . . TO Atl


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

up by 10...lets break away now and never look back


----------



## Free Arsenal

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> I wanted to have league pass to watch this game. But your right is not worth it because the majority of the clippers games are to be televised either by channel 5 or Fox.


I like watching all games, when it comes to playoffs, every game played in the West counts somewhat lol.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

anyone who cant watch the game or use that link by weasel, here's another station that works: 790thezone.com and click on "Listen Live!"


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

Looks like Rebraca is going to have a good night tonight.


----------



## qross1fan

Johnston hits a 18 footer . . real shock . . 39-31 LA .. Childress scores .. 39-33 LA . . 4-0 Atl run . . Dunleavy takes a 20 second time out


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

It looks like our weak bench is doing the job once again.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs catches, shoots and scores . . 41-33 LA . .Pachulia blocks Mobley . .41-35 LA . . Lue hits a 20 footer . .41-37 . .cmon put singleton in! . . Wilcox will shoot two . . makes first . . misses second . . 42-37 LA . .Lue has it . . Harrington's fouled by Mobley . . Johnson misses .. Harrington gets it . . . misses . . Wilcox rebounds . .Cassell pushes it . . pulls and misses . . . Johnson rebounds and pushes it . . . Mobley takes it away . . Maggs takes it, misses it and Wilcox rebounds and gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses the foul shot . .Salim checks in . . Wilcox makes the second .. . 43-37 LA . . Childress scores . . 43-39 LA . . Brand misses . . Wilcox misses . . Brand gets it . . Brand gets fouled and will shoot two . .time out on the court . .2:59 left . 43-39


----------



## qross1fan

Brand has 10 .. Johnson has 11 . . . Brand misses the first .. EB misses two . . Childress trips . .Kaman to Cassell . . Maggs gets fouled . . . nice job corky


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits it . . has 7 already . .make second . .45-39 . . Johnson vs Ross . . Harrington scores . .45-41 LA . .


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

What's wrong with Brands free throws. He is missing a lot this year.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman hits a 5 footer . . 47-41 LA . .Pachulia hits a 18 footer . .47-43 LA . .Maggs hits a foul line jumper . .49-43 .. Cass has 6 dimes on the night . .Mags reboudns the Zaza miss . . Maggs misses a 20 footer . .Pach rebounds . . and some weird plays . . foul on zaza? i guess Sam'll shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

yup Sam will shoot two .. 16/16 from the line so far . . and misses .. damn jinx . . 49-43 LA . .makes the second . 50-43 . . . time out Atl


----------



## Free Arsenal

We'll blow it open in the second half, has singleton checked in?


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Sam .. Salim makes a FT ..50-45 .. 38 seconds left . .EB travels . . . damnit


----------



## qross1fan

nope no Singleton as of now . . Hawks going for the final shot . . . Johnson misses . . Smith tips it in . . 50-47 . . Maggs misses .. sloppy finish


----------



## Darth Bryant

qrich1fan said:


> nope no Singleton as of now . . Hawks going for the final shot . . . Johnson misses . . Smith tips it in . . 50-47 . . Maggs misses .. sloppy finish



So sad that Joe Johnson blew his career and choose money over championships. I mean I know its easy to say... But going to Alanta is career suicide.


----------



## laclippers.de

now they need to win the second half by two so that I win my bet...


----------



## Weasel

Good to see that Maggette is doing very well off of the bench. Cassell's numbers look. Brand has good numbers again but needs to score more.


----------



## qross1fan

brand reminds me of kg . .he's passive and doesnt demand the ball when he should


----------



## qross1fan

Johnson brings it up . . . Lue hits a long duece .. 50-49 LA . .52-49 EB scored .. Zaur gets fouled and'll shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Zaur makes the first and the second . . 52-51 LA . .3 second violation on LA .. now Childress gets fouled . . god damn another sloppy start


----------



## ClipOre4Life

blarg


----------



## qross1fan

52-51 . .Chill misses first . . misses second . . Shaggy rebounds .. Cass hits a shot over Lue . .54-51 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Clips take it . . hits a shot from the top of circle . . 56-51 LA . . Johnson rebounds his own miss . .Lue misses a 18 footer, Shaggy rebounds . .Sam brings it up .. Brand gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Brand makes the first .. and makes the second . .58-51 . .6-0 LA Run . . Harrington hits a 17 footer . .58-53 LA . . Elton hits a shot . .60-53 LA


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> blarg


 Clipper ball on a ATL To

how u likin this? lol


----------



## qross1fan

Childress steals it and hits it. .60-55 LA . . Cass misses over Lue . .Cass takes it from JJ . . Kaman jams it . 62-55 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Harrington misses a 20 footer, Sam rebounds and loses it . . Salim checks in for Lue . . Cass misses a 16 footer . . . Cassell takes it . .Ross misses but Brand with the follow . . Brand has 18 . .64-57 LA ... . JJ gets fouled


----------



## Free Arsenal

I can smell that 60k ucash.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"7:16 LAC - Shot clock violation on C. Kaman "

ahaahah

geesh

im watching the Live Gamecast or whatever on Yahoo, that **** where it refreshes every

minute or so :curse: :curse: :curse:  

i wish i would watch it DARN

i hope they next one is on tv for sure


----------



## qross1fan

64-59 LA . . . .Mobley misses a three . .Cass misses a 15 footer . . Johnson brings it up . . . Brand packs Pachulia but harrington puts it in . . 64-61 LA . .Brand hits it . 66-61 LA . .Harrington AND ONE . . .


----------



## qross1fan

66-64 La


----------



## qross1fan

Out on ATL with 5 on the shot clock . . . Ewing misses a 15 footer . . JJ takes it and pushes it vs Mobley . . . Brand blocks Harrignton .. Ewing brings it . . . Mobley hits a three!!!!! 69-64 dime to Kaman . . Salim misses a 20 footer and Cat rebounds .. Cat ran over a Hawk . .offensive


----------



## qross1fan

Johnson brings it up ... Drives and misses, EB rebounds . ..Ewing brings it up . . .Cat to Ewing and hits a 16 footer . . . 71-64 LA


----------



## Free Arsenal

cat ran over a hawk haha


----------



## qross1fan

after the make . .foul on Kaman . . .Zaur shooting two . . 71-64 . .Zaur misses the first . .misses the second . .71-64 LA . .Salim hits a shot . .71-67 LA . .Cat hits a 22 footer . .73-67 LA . .Kaman with a block . . Atl with a block .. LA ball . .


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Sounds like Kaman is having a good game ... true?

Also sounded like Wilcox and Rebraca work very well together ... true?

I'm just getting in.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Is it safe to say that the Clippers will win tonight?


----------



## qross1fan

sounds like it yeah . . . Stoudamire rebounds . . .Harrington misses, Brand rebounds and loses it .. Harrington misses a jam . . Brand gets it . . Ross takes the rebound from Edwards and a foul on Edwards


----------



## Free Arsenal

I just need a few hundred more posts to be a veteran.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> I just need a few hundred more posts to be a veteran.


The way our season is going so far, and the way 'q' calls the games, if you participate it shouldn't take long at all.


----------



## qross1fan

missed what happaned . .damn phone . . Maggs checks in for the Cat . . . . 1:24 left in the quarter ..Ross makes both FT's . .75-67 LA . . Johnson drives .. Edwards gets the shot block . . Johnson gets the board . . Williams drives and hands it to Johnson who hits a runnin right hander . . 75-69 LA . .maggs loses the ball(goes off his hip) . . Johnson misses a three . . Maggs gets the board . . Ewing drives. . . blocked by Smith . . . 3 left on the shot clock .. Maggs brings it in . .Brand misses a shot .. Smith gets it .. Ewing knocks the ball out with .9 left in the period . . Atl TO . .1 left . .quarters over . .75-69 LA at the end of three


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, I only take over when Q is gone and the game is on KTLA.


----------



## Free Arsenal

The minnesota game, I called it, but then I gave up towards the end, it was too close for comfort.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

No ... I don't think we should call this ame this early. We will HAVE TO play all 48 minutes. Somehow, the Hawks are staying right with us.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Free Arsenal said:


> The minnesota game, I called it, but then I gave up towards the end, it was too close for comfort.


Not the one we lost, the one we won. :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> No ... I don't think we should call this ame this early. We will HAVE TO play all 48 minutes. Somehow, the Hawks are staying right with us.


It's called home court lol.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> The minnesota game, I called it, but then I gave up towards the end, it was too close for comfort.


We readers of the play-by-play can't have that, so you'd better let Weasel or 'q' be the primary callers.  We're spoiled by now.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> We readers of the play-by-play can't have that, so you'd better let Weasel or 'q' be the primary callers.  We're spoiled by now.


lol, but at least others took over, I had to buckle up. I'm the 3rd string game caller. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing hits a three! 78-69 LA .. Smith misses . . Johnson gets the rebound . . Johnson misses and gets his own rebound . . Salim misses a 21 footer .. Ross gets it .. Maggs gets fouled and a Goal Tending called


----------



## Free Arsenal

Los Angeles starts out the 4th quarter fast with a 5-0 run 80-69


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits it . . shocker? Nah . .Maggs has 13 . .81-69 LA . . Johnson gets an and one of his own . .foul on Ross . .81-71 LA . . JJ hits it . .81-72 LA . . .Maggs misses a 15 footer, Zaur rebounds . . . Johnson brings it up . . . Williams hits a 22 footer . 81-74 LA


----------



## Free Arsenal

Haha, Mags complets the 3 point play and Ross commits a foul, zaza is back.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahah im watching that Yahoo **** where you can keep up with the game live 

and this **** is reallyyyyy delayed hahaha not that much ubut kinda


by the looks of the stats...it seems as if Elton is having another tremendous game :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hows Corey doing?


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers seriously need to put this one away before it gets out of hand.

Thank goodness that J Johnson is not a Crunch time player like Amare.


----------



## qross1fan

i shoulda made my board name ralph lawler


----------



## qross1fan

83-74 LA . . . Pachu hits it . .83-75


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> i shoulda made my board name ralph lawler


Naw man, you don't say Bingo fast enough. :clown:


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> 83-74 LA . . . Pachu hits it . .83-75


 83-76*

Elton has 20 . .drives and scores . 85-76 . .EB has 22


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on Pachulia . .BINGOOOOOOOO <<there  

oh me oh my . . .get ur seat belts on gang . . . lawlers law, its the law

see what i mean lol


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses and Q gets the board . . . Ross to Cass, Cass misses and JJ rebounds .. and i can hear fans wow . . . Marvin with an and one play . . . 85-78 . . .


----------



## Free Arsenal

Where's Bingo?

You know, b-i-n-g-o?


----------



## qross1fan

time out no the court with 8:28 left to go


----------



## qross1fan

lol . . . old mcdonald had a dog and bingo was his name-o B-I-N-G-O B-I-N-G-O B-I-N-G-O 

old mcdonald had a dog and bingo was his name-o
B-I-N-G-* B-I-N-G-* B-I-N-G-* B-I-N-G-*


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ewing only has 5 points.. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> Ewing only has 5 points.. :curse:


but a huge three in the fourth


----------



## qross1fan

mike smith is an idiot . .just want to get that out

Marvin hits it . .85-79 LA . . Ross's lay in goes in n out . . Hawks push it . . Rebraca rejects Pachulia .. Sam brings it up .. Brand misses a 9 footer and a loose ball foul on Pachulia


----------



## Free Arsenal

a three is not much he's 1-1 and 100% for the game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

And you call us Mike Smith. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Cuttino checks in for Ross . . . Wilcox checks in for Big EB . . Cass misses .. Zaur reboudns and JJ brings it up . . Pachulia misses . . Zelly seems hurt


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> And you call us Mike Smith. :curse:


 87-79 LA

haha lol


----------



## RhettO

Haha, I like Mike Smith. He's leaps and bounds better than the uber-homer Stu Lantz.


----------



## qross1fan

Harrington misses a 17 footer and Shaggy rebounds . . 89-79 i think Sam made it . . TO Atl


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahahah Ralph n Mike are perfect hahaha


its funny when Ralph makes fun of Mike Smiths playing days hahahahahahaahahahh


!!!!! or sarcasm on how great he was hahaahah


----------



## qross1fan

Sam has 15 pts, 8 dimes, 7 boards .. trip dubb? hmm 

Mobley got a block? . . no clu what happaned


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley to Kaman and a foul on Atl . . Johnson misses a three and Kaman rebounds . . Sam brings it up and Mobley seems shaken up . ..


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mike is funny because he always looks uncomfortable.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross checks in for Mobley . .91-79 . . .Mobley got cut open above his eye i believe?


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> Mike is funny because he always looks uncomfortable.


 also cuz hes worried


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Ross checks in for Mobley . .91-79 . . .Mobley got cut open above his eye i believe?


He'll be alright, hopefully.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

awww i like MIke Smith he seems to get into the games, as does Ralph


UNLIKE BILL WALTON , i hate him, cuz after he left the broadcast booth and he did games


for Abc i think ....he always took lil cheap shots at the clips :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Wilcox and i do not get wth is going on


----------



## qross1fan

4:53 left .. 91-79 still? . . JJ scores . .91-81 . . . Lawler says stfu mike and dont start worrying . . maggs loses the ball


----------



## qross1fan

JJ misses, Zaur rebounds and gets fouled by Corky . . Brand checks in for Wilcox


----------



## Free Arsenal

ElMarroAfamado said:


> awww i like MIke Smith he seems to get into the games, as does Ralph
> 
> 
> UNLIKE BILL WALTON , i hate him, cuz after he left the broadcast booth and he did games
> 
> 
> for Abc i think ....he always took lil cheap shots at the clips :curse: :curse: :curse:


Same with Barkely, but at least we know he has an ego.


----------



## qross1fan

15/9/6 for Zaur .. 20 Second time out ATL . . 91-81 is the score i believe and Zaur will shoot


Zelly rolled his ankle damnti


----------



## qross1fan

4:19 left . .91-81 LA .. Pachu makes second . .91-82 .. Sam brings it to EB .. back to Alien . . Maggs misses and a loose ball foul on Elton . . ugh damnit


----------



## RhettO

&









I can see some resemblance. lol


----------



## qross1fan

Zaur will shoot two . . . misses first .. misses second . . Kaman gets the rebound . . . wtf is smith sayin oh oh for . . Johnson gets it . . Lue misses a 17 footer . . . Pachulia misses a lay in and 2 tips . . Kaman taps it to Alien . .Al fouls him


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Dunleavy not playing Singleton at all.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam shooting two . .hits the first . . 16/8/8 for Sam tonight . . 17/8/8 now .. . . Harrington'll shoot now . . foul on Kaman


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> Dunleavy not playing Singleton at all.


 and that pisses me off . .


93-84 . . time out LA . .


----------



## Free Arsenal

I have no clue why Singleton is not being played.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Barring a disaster Clips should win this one. Kaman and Cassel are players of the game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

ClipOre4Life said:


> Barring a disaster Clips should win this one. Kaman and Cassel are players of the game.


Brand and Cassell


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Same with Barkely, but at least we know he has an ego."


well yeah, but atleast Barkley talks about EVERYONE hahah just the same....


so eh hahaah hes koo


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs has it . .Kaman misses @ the shot clock buzzar . . JJ pushes it .. Harrington scores .. 93-86 . .2:30 left .. Cass spins . . Maggs to Kaman to Corey . . Maggs JAMS . . 95-86 LA . . Stoudamire gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

Cuttino's returning . . WTF!!!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I don't like how close this is getting....


----------



## qross1fan

95-88 LA . . . ATL pressing . . 1:50 left . .Maggs drives . . to EB . . . Jump Ball EB and Zaur


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: hey Cuttino wants to be in their in clutch times, he wants to prove he was worth the contract :biggrin: 



GO CLIPPERS CMON HANG OON!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

my bad Mobley and Zaur with 1:37 left ............. Mobley controls it to Kaman . . Cass hits a FT Line Spinning Jumper .. 19 for Sam . . Time Hawks . . . . 97-88 LA


----------



## Wilmatic2

Lets go Clippers! Lets go Clippers!


----------



## qross1fan

PLAYER OF THE GAME = ME FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL PLAY CALLING  lol


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"1:31 LAC - S. Cassell makes a 16-foot jumper from the top of the key "


ah hmm....i think sam is having a good game,    

not GREAT as was his first, but good



:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Finish them...


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> PLAYER OF THE GAME = ME FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL PLAY CALLING  lol


Let me get this, you're the starter, Weasal is the 6th man, and I'm the 3rd string/bench warmer... :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"PLAYER OF THE GAME = ME FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL PLAY CALLING "


ahahah!

well next to Elton maybe haha :biggrin: 


im keepin track by the forum and the Yahoo thing....


good job guys!!! with the play by play!!


appreciate it!


----------



## qross1fan

JJ to Salim . .Salim hits a 34 footer . . Mobley gets a reverse lay up .. 99-91 . . its time for the Law . . foul on Kaman . . damn stop foulin


----------



## Free Arsenal

ClipOre4Life said:


> Finish them...


Mortal combat.... finish Him.

Fatality!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i dont kno about you guys, but i thought this was one of kaman's "on-game", looking at his stat line of 9 pts, 8 reb, 2 stl blk ast, 3-4 fg and 3-3 ft. i dont think kaman's an incompetent player, but he just might be inconsistent.


----------



## qross1fan

thank u all for this honor  lol

cass misses and is fouled . . . time for the LAW


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Is Kaman going to foul us into losing? Pretty late in the game ...


----------



## qross1fan

Cass makes em both . . Lawlers Law gang . . 101-93


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Game over. :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

:banana: :banana: :banana: Lawlers Law 


ITS THE LAAAAW :banana: :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

anything can happen especially with Chris Kaman on the floor, so cmon lets hang on


----------



## qross1fan

Salim air balls it . . 45 seconds left . .Cass running the clock out . . .EB spins and gets fouled . . WE WANT KOROLEV!! 22 pts for 9/14 for EB . . .


----------



## Free Arsenal

Game over. :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn i hope the Clips arent using Sam too often and not giving him enough rest, and maybe

tiring him out , he is up their in age.....i hope we utilize him wisely throughout the season...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

lemme just update my sig here..


----------



## qross1fan

102-93 . . misses . . 23 seconds to go . .JJ lays it in . . 102-95 . . a TO . . 19 seconds to go . . Johnson air balls . . EB rebounds and thats that . . 5-1 LA


----------



## Free Arsenal

w00t now where is my 60k, I want to be paid!


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> w00t now where is my 60k, I want to be paid!


wth do we use the pts for anyway?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ya I'm worried that Dunleavy is placing too much strain on Cassel. We need Livy back quick.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

woof damn its more nerve wrecking NOT WATCHING IT ON T.V


@!!!!

but 

CLIPPERS WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 


hey guys that watched it, or heard it on the radio, how do you rate everybodys 

performace player by player???

by the looks of it, Sam and Elton had great games    


CMON Play By Play guys!!! no give us the stats?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> wth do we use the pts for anyway?


Well, there is a store, but we have to get the points to use it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Ya I'm worried that Dunleavy is placing too much strain on Cassel. We need Livy back quick."


yeah man....i think Daniel needs to step his game up and not turn it over....so they can use 

Sam strictly for beggining of games and end of games, and maybe when they are un trouble n stuff


you know "cltuch situations" i think he played almost 40 minutes tonights

geesh 

even use Goldwire anything but i think he deserves rest n stuff 

ireally hope he is not placing too much strain on him cuz that would be detremental 

later on in the season, and we need him all season not just for the first half or nothing 

we need him all year 

and can you guys say Elton Brand All-Star? hahah ! cant wait to vote :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

We need Livingston more.


----------



## Wilmatic2

5-1 babeeeeee!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Sam is not THAT old and it's only been 6 games. He'll get plenty of rest in time.

EVERY player on this team does what it has to do Hell, Brunson is older and look how many minutes he played for us all season (lots more than 6 games). 

Sam will be OK, and I don't think he'd settled for being treated like an old man.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

thats true "Dynasty Raider" 


hmmmmm

i dont know...Daniel has good spurts too, he just needs to be a lil more consistent

and Livingston coming back...hmmm hopefully he gets the team easy shots n stuff

but last year i didnt really know about his shooting ...hmmmm......


i dont know WHO CARES RIGHT NOW THEY WON !!!!!

NO WORRY !!! hhaaha!!      

go clippers!!!!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Lol agree with you there. I'm glad we're winning all these games but we should be winning them all. The real test will be going up against teams like Denver, Milwaukee, Indiana, Detroit and Houston after this road trip. We have to win at least a few of those games.


----------



## Free Arsenal

:banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

I forgot tomorrow was veterans day.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man i cant wait to play against a powerhouse oh ****


thats gonna be the real tests oh man OH MAN!!! OH MAN!!!


well...the Sonics were a "powerhouse" last year and i dont know bout this year..but


we beat them     


Spurs is the only other team in the west with one LOSS :angel: :angel: 


hmmmmm cant wiat for the next game!!!


----------



## G-Force

The Clips just keep clippin' along - congrats on win #5. The Clippers won every quarter and shot the ball well. Sam almost had a triple double and its good to have Maggette back. Unfortunately, this cuts severely into Singleton's minutes. But hey, what's more important is that they put another game in the W column.


G-Force


----------



## qross1fan




----------



## Botchla

couldnt see the game , there was a blackout :curse:, from what i heard did cassell play all of the fourth? is z ok, he rolled his ankle but did he need help getting up?


----------



## NOBLE

Woot! A win AND I put almost all my points for the Clips to win. Where dey at?


----------



## qwertyu

qrich1fan said:


>


If the Pistons lose tonight the Clippers will be on top of the entire league, not just of the Western Conference.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

this doenst really have to do with the thread, but how do i choose my own pic to use as my avatar using the control panel? thanks to anyone who can reply


----------



## Wilmatic2

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> this doenst really have to do with the thread, but how do i choose my own pic to use as my avatar using the control panel? thanks to anyone who can reply


Yeah, I would like to know as well.


----------



## qross1fan

you gotta be a supporting member :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Wilmatic2

qrich1fan said:


> you gotta be a supporting member :curse: :curse: :curse:


How do you become a supporting member?


----------



## qross1fan

Wilmatic2 said:


> How do you become a supporting member?


 http://basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php?


----------



## Wilmatic2

What are all the benefits you get for $10.00? Sorry.


----------



## qross1fan

customized avatar, ur own forum .. all i know . . ask weasel he should know more


----------



## Wilmatic2

Thanks qrich.


----------



## qross1fan

*Post: 1,300!!!*

np'z . .. ima get that . . when i can . .lol


----------



## yamaneko

post whore!


----------



## Weasel

Wilmatic2 said:


> What are all the benefits you get for $10.00? Sorry.



It is just more than getting an avatar and other stuff. It is pretty much a donate and a good way of supporting the site and saying thanks. You don't have to be a SM if you don't want too, some people get it for the avatar and some get it to help the site.


----------



## Weasel

Back to the game, I am very please to see the Clips win even though I wasn't around to hear the game. Brand continues his nice shooting percentage and his domination. I am also happy that Cassell did very well tonight, close to a triple double with a decent shooting percentage. Looks like Maggette off the bench was key in the game as well. Mobley find your shot sometime soon.


----------



## Weasel

One more thing I forgot to post. The bad news............... we don't get to play the Hawks anymore. :angel:


----------



## justasking?

Congrats guys! Your team is really looking good! :cheers: 

All the best! :cheers:


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-spw-cliprep11nov11,1,6326330.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> "I was going for the [rebound] and I got tripped," said Mobley, who scored 12 points against the Hawks. "I tried to break my fall, but my face still hit the floor. *It's really going to mess up my modeling career.*"



Looks he is taking the stiches well.



> All-Pro receiver Terrell Owens, recently suspended by the Philadelphia Eagles, attended Thursday's game and visited the Clipper locker room.



TO visits the Clippers?


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers11nov11,1,1743407.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> "We didn't play well tonight, and we haven't reached our peak yet, but we won and that's what the good teams do," point guard Sam Cassell said. "The good teams win ugly and they win nasty. We won ugly and nasty tonight."





> "I know Coach [Dunleavy] said it wasn't pretty, and we could have played a lot better, but it was beautiful to me because we got another win on the road," Brand said. "We had it going at times, but there was also a lot of slippage at times, and that's what we've got to keep working on. The good thing is that we have so many guys who can make plays, and big plays when we really need it. You can see that we have so many weapons."





> Of course, Cassell said, the bottom line is the bottom line.
> 
> "This counts as a major win for us," he said. "This team only won 10 games on the road all last year, we've got three right now and it's still November.


----------



## qross1fan

hmm Clippers sign Terrell Owens to a 10 day contract? lol


----------



## yamaneko

when i went to a preseason game, T.O. was there at the clipper game too chatting up frankie muniz.


----------



## jcwla

I'd rather sign the Hawks to a ten-day contract and schedule about 76 games against them over the ten days.


----------



## yamaneko

wilcox, rebraca, singleton, livingston, qross all possibly could start on this atlanta team. Heck, ewing, ndong, mccarty would probably get good playing time on the team too.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox + McCarty for Marvin Williams ... DONE


----------



## sertorius

jcwla said:


> I'd rather sign the Hawks to a ten-day contract and schedule about 76 games against them over the ten days.


You know: I think most of us want to play them 10 times a year at least.


----------

